# Introducing Maine Coon kitten to resident 2yr old Maine Coon



## Binman_UK (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi,

I'm after a bit of advice regarding integrating a new 3 month old Maine Coon kitten (Rocco) into my house with my existing 2 year old Maine Coon (Rafael).

I've introduced them bit-by-bit, following various instructions online.
Timing-wise I've been attempting to judge the situation as it progresses based on the cats' reactions and it's been just over one week since the kitten arrived (I understand this isn't a great deal of time, but advice would still be appreciated).

I've set up a safe room for the new kitten in our bedroom, swapped scents/litter, let the kitten roam roam the house to get familiar with the layout. Rafael has also explored the kitten's safe room without issue and I've been frequently rewarding him with food and attention for remaining calm.

All of this went very well and Rafael isn't overly bothered by the sight of the ktiten when it's in a carrier and other than occasionally running up and pawing the mesh, there's been no hissing or growling. He's even climbed up his cat tree and slept in the same room during this time and has eaten several times in front of the kitten (both proper food at meal times and treats). We've genuinely been amazed by how relaxed he's been.

Seeing as though things were so relaxed, yesterday (and today) we let the kitten out of the carrier for a closely-supervised meeting. Each time Rafael chases the kitten and attempts to bite and pin it down. There's no hissing and no cries of pain from either cat although it's quite one-sided (about 80% of the advances are made by Rafael). The kitten has ended up backed into a corner once or twice and there's a bit of boxing from both sides. I've been clapping to distract the cats when I feel I need to and nothing overly serious has happened yet.

The kitten is very outgoing and playful indeed and does try to chase Rafael sometimes too, often thinking better of it half way through his run-up. Rafael doesn't seem overly stressed, especially as there's no hissng or growling, but I'm assuming he's trying to assert dominance over the kitten whilst the kitten is trying to play.

I figure some kind of reation is expected between the cats but I'm unsure if this is acceptable? Do I continue to let them do this or do I need to go back a step and continue the face-to-face meetings when the kitten is in the carrier only?

Any help much appreciated!

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi Adam.
I am sorry but no one can help you with this issue until you have posted at least 2 more photos of each of the cats
:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sounds pretty normal behaviour and I wouldn't be overly concerned, I would keep things supervised for a while yet but otherwise would let them got on with it... Beautiful cats by the way!


----------



## Binman_UK (Nov 1, 2015)

Paddypaws said:


> Hi Adam.
> I am sorry but no one can help you with this issue until you have posted at least 2 more photos of each of the cats
> :Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful


Ha of course... see below 





























oliviarussian said:


> Sounds pretty normal behaviour and I wouldn't be overly concerned, I would keep things supervised for a while yet but otherwise would let them got on with it... Beautiful cats by the way!


Thankyou very much. I'll monitor closely and keep the meetings reasonably short until they get used to each other. I've not had to do this before and don't want them to get off on the wrong foot... however if this is part of the process I guess I need to let them work it out


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

oh.....MY......Gawd!
Beautiful cats and a _white _Coonie, squee.

Seriously though it sounds as if they will be great pals in no time.
When Mitzy was about 8 months I brought her home a little brother and although they hit the rough and tumble straight away, I could really see that she was pulling her punches most of the time.


----------



## Binman_UK (Nov 1, 2015)

Thought I'd stop by and provide a status update.
They're getting on fine now and we're leaving them alone together in the house all the time.

We lasted about 10 days before we decided to introduce them properly and let them "have at it" whilst we were in the house to supervise. There's still lots of chases and our 2yr old likes to sit on the kitten and pin him down when fighting.. however it all seems playful, hissing is very rare and it's very two-sided. The kitten is completely fearless and if I'm being honest is driving us a bit mental with his constant exuberance .

They're also eating together, sleeping on the same cat tree and even using the same litter tray.
There's a bit of brief grooming every now and again too although it usually ends up with some attempted biting then erupts into a chase shortly afterwards.
It's all going in the right direction though and we see improvements week by week.

Thanks for all your help anyways... it's much appreciated.


----------

